# My "Colored" Druggists!



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello, I have been gone for about a half year or so but am finally back.  Only because of my having a hernia operation performed on me.  I have been working in Africa, Middle East, Thailand, and 8 different states.  Boy, am I tired of travelling.  

 I only have a few colored druggists but want to show them off here.  If anybody knows arout rarity or value of them please let me know.  

 Stephen


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Stephen,...Good to see you back on here! Nice druggist.


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Frank Morgan & Sons Philadelphia cobalt blue


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

T. W. Hood Druggist Corner Store Canton, D.T. (Dakota Territory) in amber


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Akron Pharmacy Akron, Ohio green druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Little Falls, N.Y. cobalt blue druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Llewellyn Philadelphia cobalt blue druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

E. A. Daniels The Rexall Store McAlester, Okla. 4 oz druggists with different color variation.


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

E. A. Daniels The Rexall Store McAlester, Okla. 2 oz. 1 oz. and 1/2 oz. druggists


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Philadelphia druggist with eye embossed on it 6 oz. size


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Sargent's Drug Store Chicago 8 oz. size - I dug this one myself.


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Gwin & Mays Ada, Oklahoma "Get it at the busy drug store." in green


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Germantown, Pa. 6 oz. druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Camden, Arkansas amber druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Boston, Mass. milkglass druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Owl Drug Store Phone 126 Chickasha, Okla. 6 oz. green druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Rochester, New York teal druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Galloway's Public Drug Co. Shawnee, Okla. green druggist


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

colors in window


----------



## rockbot (Dec 19, 2010)

awesome bottles!


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Joe, maybe now I can enjoy a little bottle "collectin"!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  stephengray
> 
> Rochester, New York teal druggist


 


 Pretty good bet these were made by the same outfit....?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 19, 2010)

I dont track pharmacy bottles typically but I have noted a few of the Llewellyn and Morgan bottles selling. The Morgan comes in two sizes , the larger 8 3/4 one is harder to find.
 All your bottles would be considered desirable.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 19, 2010)

> Pretty good bet these were made by the same outfit....?


 
 Unless they got the same stencil set for Christmas[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2010)

NICE COLORS!


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Boy, they sure do look the same.  I bet they came out of the same glass house (W.T. & Co.) and the mold was made by the same man.  Do you have any idea how rare the one I have is?  How about yours?  Anyway, they are a fantastic color for a druggist bottle.  I had one guy tell me that the colored druggist bottles were used for poisons.  Do you have a clue?  Stephen


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 19, 2010)

Great photos on what sounded as though it was going to be the most " racist" thread on the forum for a while !![]


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 19, 2010)

VERY NICE COLORS!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  stephengray
> 
> Boy, they sure do look the same.Â  I bet they came out of the same glass house (W.T. & Co.) and the mold was made by the same man.Â  Do you have any idea how rare the one I have is?Â  How about yours?Â  Anyway, they are a fantastic color for a druggist bottle.Â  I had one guy tell me that the colored druggist bottles were used for poisons.Â  Do you have a clue?Â  Stephen


 


 Stephen....Out of those questions, I can answer two for sure,....They are both from W.T. & Co., and The one I showed is only the second one known in our town (Bradford) and I found it under the back porch of an abandoned house. Not sure on the poison angle...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 19, 2010)

Real nice, worth the wait for sure. 
 I love that "get it at the busy drugstore" Some kind of insult to a competitor?


----------



## pharmboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, id love to talk colored druggist bottles. I have thousands and can give you any info youd like. I also have a few for trade or sale. If your interested email me at bottleboy2@gmail .com Look forward to talkin  TC


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Tod,...Great looking collection you've got there....Must have taken a few years to amass all those beautys...


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  stephengray
> 
> Philadelphia druggist with eye embossed on it 6 oz. size


 

 I think we got this exact bottle.  What on yours states it's from Philli?  Ours is marked only by the eye and the makers mark on the base, TCW Co (Wheaton) .


----------



## pharmboy (Dec 19, 2010)

This bottle may be a variant of the evans bottle, which comes in many sizes and at least cobalt and amber. I have also seen a screw cap labeled version.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 19, 2010)

Sent you a PM.

 Crazy nice display. Hard to beat that.


----------



## pharmboy (Dec 19, 2010)

To see a picture of the evans bottle i spoke of in the previos post, go to ricksbottleroom.com and go to members photo albums. While your there check out my 2 pages of druggist. This is a great site with plenty of info.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 19, 2010)

We have a  George B Evens bottle.  They are similar, but without other embossing, it really could have been used by anybody.

 I had a thought, so I went and looked.  It's faint, but I can make out a W...T....Co on the base  I don't know if that's all or if there is faint letters that I'm missing.  So it's of Whitall Tatum maker, just don't know which side of 1901 it is.  Probably after from the molding.  Just wanted to see if it was a Wheaton also. [8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 19, 2010)

Tho, I have to agree, the eye on the bottle seems to be popular in Philli. (we all want to think there is a Masonic relation there as Philli was the original location for the nation's capitol).  Nelson Fry bottle has an eye as well and is from Philli, and this bottle that Matt has on consignment, Medico-Chirurgical Hospital

 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MattsMedicines/Consignment/Con6.htm

 So, I'm kind of inclined to say it was used by a Philli company.  But who...*
*


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, and Tod, if you ever think of selling that Shuptrine, let us know... []

 http://home.comcast.net/~shauseur/PoisonousAddiction/html/shuptrine.html


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 19, 2010)

Those colored druggists are just fantastic.  I wish I had a collection as nice as that.  Makes me want to collect them, but I'm pretty loyal to just collecting the bottles I dig, at least while I still have a good back.  Thanks for all the great pics.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful....a very beautiful display. Very, Very, Nice!!!


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Poison_Us, I got that bottle from a collector in Philadelphia and it looks just like the Evans bottle but without the writing.  So I assumed that it is a Philly bottle considering the coincidental similarities and where it was found.  In other words, I just say that it is from there.


----------



## stephengray (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pic of the bottle display.  Like the other gentleman said, it must have taken you a long time to get those.  Wish I could see them.  I don't actively collect colored druggists these are the ones that I have picked up over the years.  Stephen


----------

